# Thrilled with new PELICAN CASE



## dtmartin46

Just bought myself a small Pelican case to use when i'm traveling. I used to never take more than one watch whenever i'd leave town, since I didn't have something smart enough to carry/protect them in. Picked up this little badboy for under $25... Under 25 freakin bucks! Heck, I got $25 worth of fun just setting the dang thing up after opening it!

Needless to say, i'll be able to take a few divers, and other watches with me from now on. woohoo! For someone who wants something very protective to carry their watches in, I highly recommend. :-! Anyone else with 'Pelican Travelers', please post pics!


----------



## Ptern

Looks good, I'll probably get one like yours since I downsized. This is one case you won't have to worry about banging up. |> By the way.... nice collection you have.

Cheers, Pat


----------



## stumpy1972

I'm kinda new to the whole pelican case thing. Can you post a link to the one that you bought? Also, is the foam precut for watches or do you have to cut it? Thanks!


----------



## BSears

stumpy1972 said:


> I'm kinda new to the whole pelican case thing. Can you post a link to the one that you bought? Also, is the foam precut for watches or do you have to cut it? Thanks!


Hey stumpy, Leisure Pro has them at a discount...here's the link:
http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p79/bradleysears/Seiko SBDC001 SUMO/IMG_4066.jpg

if that one is too big/small, they've got a wide assortment to choose from and their shipping is very fast. Their "pluck n pull" foam is, IMO, the only way to go. Just measure out widthxlength and pluck 'n pull your way to happiness :-d


----------



## David Woo

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1060

These cases are great: I use the 1470 to carry my watches.
DW


----------



## dtmartin46

Here's where I got mine.

http://www.all-pelican-cases-4-less.com/detail_pelican_1060.html

Seemed like great prices, and they shipped very fast. Also, I agree with Brad r.e. the pluck n foam. It's awesome. It takes a while to cut out the forms you need, but it's worth it, and kind of fun, too. The end result is a custom cut-out for your watches, or whatever else you are storing in there.


----------



## Willieboy

Here's my Pelican 1200. I bought two of these from Leisure Pro.


----------



## stumpy1972

Thanks for the info, guys. What size would you guys recommend for 4 big watches? I'd like to line them up like dtmartin's 3 but I think the 1200 may be just too big. The 8" width on the 1150 may be too small to fit 4 across with enough foam space. Recommendations?


----------



## tyclu

stumpy1972 said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. What size would you guys recommend for 4 big watches? I'd like to line them up like dtmartin's 3 but I think the 1200 may be just too big. The 8" width on the 1150 may be too small to fit 4 across with enough foam space. Recommendations?


i recommend you get the 1200; set it up for six; and buy two more big watches!:-d

i absolutely love the pelican case for watch storage. i shamelessly copied directly from Ptern's pic last summer. here's a couple pics...

tyler


----------



## outstretchedhands

The Pelis are great cases. I have the 1120 and am about to get a bigger one.


----------



## HalifaxNS

Ptern said:


> Looks good, I'll probably get one like yours since I downsized. This is one case you won't have to worry about banging up. |> By the way.... nice collection you have.
> 
> Cheers, Pat


Very nice collection, WOW.

Great choices |> |>


----------



## cavallino33

That's a really good idea. I may have to get one I need a good portable case.


----------



## David Woo

stumpy1972 said:


> What size would you guys recommend for 4 big watches? Recommendations?


Whatever small case you get, will probably get outgrown quickly 
DW


----------



## Jason71

I really like my 1120 for traveling. It is great because you can travel with 5 watches. (one on the wrist) Also, the small size makes it perfect for slipping into your small day-pack to go with you on the plane.


----------



## dtmartin46

jclevoy-

Your orange Peli looks tight! Esp. for a case full of divers. Very, very nice.


----------



## TLex

I don't know what I did before I got my Pelican case! :-d


----------



## Patstarrx

outstretchedhands said:


> The Pelis are great cases. I have the 1120 and am about to get a bigger one.


Duncan
Bigger one" ,I thought you have only one watch left??;-)


----------



## outstretchedhands

Patstarrx said:


> Duncan
> Bigger one" ,I thought you have only one watch left??;-)


HAHA!! Good point mate but now I have 2!! I have the SAR and the Omega! :-d TBH, I keep my straps and watches in mine. I have my SM120 on my wrist most of the time and the SAR is in the case with the SM120 straps. I can get one watch and 4 straps in the 1120. I've just bought the 1500 which I hope will house 2 watches and about 10-12 straps. If not I'm in trouble.:-d


----------



## ptolemy

i also have couple of pelican cases. they are worth their weight in gold considering paying $30-150 for a case which will protect $1k-20k of watches


----------



## kiwidj

I must get one of these cases. Very nice!


----------



## sunster

Which case to store 8 watches? or is it better to just get 2 x 1200s?


----------



## cranejm77

Here's my new Pelican 1200!

The top three get wrist time, the other 3 will be in there until I receive good trade offers.


----------



## Scott3670

Sweet collection!


----------



## jle123

I also bought 3 of those small Pelicans 1060 model? 

But I have a question for all those who keep all their watches in their cases. Do you keep winding them? Or just leave them in there? 

I don't imagine all of them gets equal wrist time right ?


----------



## 98GPF

What size/number of cases would I need to hold 20 watches?


----------



## ptolemy

98GPF said:


> What size/number of cases would I need to hold 20 watches?


u might be looking at pelican 1495


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Here's mine. It's a 1200 fitted for 6 watches though I think it would hold 8 easily. My collection has grown to 13 watches so a 20 watch case would be a reasonable upgrade for me. These things are just about perfect for a travel case.


----------



## Bluegrass

Here's a tip for you...if you are traveling, you can make one of the small (but deep) cases work to hold a lot of watches. Cut slots to hold just the watch heads "sideways", that is it would look like you stacked several heads caseback-to-crystal (obviously leave some foam between). Then cut a round hole in the foam and roll up some Natos/Zulus/Rhinos/et al to stuff in there. 

Need a dress watch? Keep one watch on a bracelet on your wrist until you get to your destination. 

For the ultimate versatility, make your one bracelet a Watchadoo or similar and match lug widths on several heads in your case.  Now you can mix and match several straps/heads and go weeks never wearing the same "watch" twice...in a TINY package!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Bluegrass said:


> Here's a tip for you...if you are traveling, you can make one of the small (but deep) cases work to hold a lot of watches. Cut slots to hold just the watch heads "sideways", that is it would look like you stacked several heads caseback-to-crystal (obviously leave some foam between). Then cut a round hole in the foam and roll up some Natos/Zulus/Rhinos/et al to stuff in there.
> 
> Need a dress watch? Keep one watch on a bracelet on your wrist until you get to your destination.
> 
> For the ultimate versatility, make your one bracelet a Watchadoo or similar and match lug widths on several heads in your case.  Now you can mix and match several straps/heads and go weeks never wearing the same "watch" twice...in a TINY package!


*Great idea! Thanks. :-!*


----------



## Darkman

I love the Pelicans - made a point of searching them out for use in the BaliHa'i packaging (1120s). Even better, it looks like we will be able to supply them with both a custom-cut foam insert to fit the BH and goodies, but then also include the original Pelican pick 'n pluck foam in the shipping box so that customers can reuse the Pelican in any way they want! Maybe we can get others to follow suit...

Chris
www.balihaiproject.com


----------



## ksv123

I have a 1200 incoming and cannot wait.


----------



## noah

*All great watches but ..*

It's the sum of the watches in the box not the box itself ...
Foam and Tupperwear works good too ... hahha


----------



## Neouser

I broke down and got a Pelican. I wanted an orange one, but they only had the black one in stock...


----------



## ksv123

the 1200 is now full and the watches fit snug and tight, I love it.


----------



## zagato27

ksv123 said:


> the 1200 is now full and the watches fit snug and tight, I love it.


What, your second hands aren't in sync!:roll:


----------



## dano144

Just picked up a Pelican 1060 thanks) Had some foam leftover from a large Pelican so I was able to cut a piece to 1060 size. I travel on short notice so I have a "ready" bag pre-packed. Put the Pelican with 3 of my favorites inside - 1 solar, 1 digital and 1 quartz - ready to rock and roll!!:-!


----------



## bwhitmore

I picked up a 1060 and a 1120 they look so cool!

QUESTION: 

what do you guys wrap the watch around in those pics, is it just the "pic-n-pluck" foam that you removed?

thanks!

brad


----------



## Nalu

That's what I do Brad - works great and is very Earth-friendly ;-)


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Nalu said:


> That's what I do Brad - works great and is very Earth-friendly ;-)


Me too. |>


----------



## bwhitmore

thanks guys!

finally got my yellow pelican 1120 loaded up today, ready for travel!

brad


----------



## Guido Muldoon

bwhitmore said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> finally got my yellow pelican 1120 loaded up today, ready for travel!
> 
> brad


 That's great. Your Bathys looks like it's been invited to party with some very heavy hitters!b-)


----------



## dtmartin46

BWhitmore-

Lookin GOOD!! Nice collection. Looks like you'll be all set up for your trip.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Heres a look inside mine. I have the 1400 model.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## polaco23

Anyone have a pic of the 1060 holding watches? im curious to see...

i wnt a nice travel case for them...


----------



## Neouser

bwhitmore said:


> what do you guys wrap the watch around in those pics, is it just the "pic-n-pluck" foam that you removed?


I got the pipe insulation from Home Depot. It's almost the perfect size and it's much more solid than the plucked foam.

It's the stuff they use in this link below...

http://www.leaningpinesoftware.com/hot_water_pipes.shtml


----------



## Watchscout

Pelicases rule. Here are a few of mine. I use the topmost black one for transporting watches.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Watchscout said:


> Pelicases rule. Here are a few of mine. I use the topmost black one for transporting watches.


*That's totally over the top dude! I love it.b-):-!*


----------



## Callaway

You know Fleabay sometimes is surprising, I just picked up a new black (only color they had) 1450 on a BIN for $76.00 free shipping with pick n pluck foam from a camera store in Washington St. I had checked all the online stores and either they had to order them or charged an arm and a leg shipping or tried to nail me for tax in a state I didn't even live in. I had a couple of the smaller Pelican cases but now all the best stuff can be in one case and the replacables can go in the smaller cases. The only one bad thing about divers is they take up so damn much room in a case so you almost have to go to a SWAT case to get them all loaded in.


----------



## Craig M

Hey All,

this thread along with past Pelican experience prompted me to go ahead and order an 1120 on Friday to make a 4 watch travel case. I am going to use the pipe insulation and have gotten loads of tips from lots of people...Thank you.

I have one other [dumb] question. How many squares are you pulling for the width of the bracelets/straps? Especially on the 1120, I see 4 squares [on my 1050] are about 36mm...I'm having trouble seeing detail in the photos...which are all very inspiring...I just want this to look as clean as possible so when I am in an airport and the TSA has to open it I can be all like "Yeah...what of it?" heh! b-)

I should mention that generally my largest piece has a 24mm lug...some 24/24 straps...I do have one watch with a 30mm bracelet all the way around...how obnoxious is that?

Thanks again


----------



## polaco23

Just got my first! *Yellow 1150*. but no foam. Wheres a cheap place to get some pick & pluck? :think:


----------



## Craig M

polaco23 said:


> Just got my first! *Yellow 1150*. but no foam. Wheres a cheap place to get some pick & pluck? :think:


try www.cases4less.com

http://www.all-pelican-cases-4-less.com/detail_pelican_1150.html


----------



## dtmartin46

Hey Craig,

For mine, just like 2500M Sub, i cut the squares 3 x 6. His picture is real good, you can see the squares in the texture of the foam. 

Watchscout,

All i gotta say is; that's FANTASTIC!!! b-) Whats inside the bigger cases? My 'inquiring mind' wants to know.


----------



## polaco23

Craig M said:


> try www.cases4less.com
> 
> http://www.all-pelican-cases-4-less.com/detail_pelican_1150.html


thanks craig, you rock!


----------



## Craig M

polaco23 said:


> thanks craig, you rock!


No problem! Sometimes you can work a good deal on eBay if you catch it, and depending on the case size...but cases4less...generally has good prices...thogh at times their shipping can be high


----------



## 2500M_Sub

dtmartin46 said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> For mine, just like 2500M Sub, i cut the squares 3 x 6. His picture is real good, you can see the squares in the texture of the foam.
> 
> Watchscout,
> 
> All i gotta say is; that's FANTASTIC!!! b-) Whats inside the bigger cases? My 'inquiring mind' wants to know.


Actually mine are 3 X 5. I tried to get as many watches in as I could. I am looking at getting some custom foam rounds made instead of using the squares plucked out as watch holders. A nice foam round came with my Zodiac V-Wolf so that gave me the idea of having some made. I also looked into custom inserts but according to the casecad software I could not duplicate the configuration I have now plus it was very expensive.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Chuck P

polaco23 said:


> thanks craig, you rock!


Polaco - where did you order yours? Cases 4 less has the foam included in the 1150.

I am torn. I like the 1060 for portability, but when you add in the cost of the foam, it's the same as the 1120.

What to do???:think::think:

CP


----------



## Craig M

Chuck P said:


> Polaco - where did you order yours? Cases 4 less has the foam included in the 1150.
> 
> I am torn. I like the 1060 for portability, but when you add in the cost of the foam, it's the same as the 1120.
> 
> What to do???:think::think:
> 
> CP


i opted for the 1120 for a couple of reasons. I thought the depth on the 1060 was a little shallow [not as deep as the 1050] and was concerned about the watches getting too much pressure on them...especially ones with mineral crystals [trying to prevent scratching], and I didnt know if it would affect bezels negatively...the 1050 is a good size but can hold two comfortably...the 1120 seems to be nie and deep, holds 4 monsters, and is small enough to fit in carry on luggage. At least that was my process.


----------



## Chuck P

Craig M said:


> i opted for the 1120 for a couple of reasons. I thought the depth on the 1060 was a little shallow [not as deep as the 1050] and was concerned about the watches getting too much pressure on them...especially ones with mineral crystals [trying to prevent scratching], and I didnt know if it would affect bezels negatively...the 1050 is a good size but can hold two comfortably...the 1120 seems to be nie and deep, holds 4 monsters, and is small enough to fit in carry on luggage. At least that was my process.


Thanks Craig! I'll be saving the pennies, or using the dollars from the Zodiac I have to sell!

BTW - my oldest's first Bday gift from dad (he was 1) was a Derek Jeter Rookie card. It served 2 things:
1. Was a Yankees thing. (for me)
2. Was a Michigan thing. (for wife)


----------



## polaco23

Chuck P said:


> Polaco - where did you order yours? Cases 4 less has the foam included in the 1150.
> 
> I am torn. I like the 1060 for portability, but when you add in the cost of the foam, it's the same as the 1120.
> 
> What to do???:think::think:
> 
> CP


Got mine for 10 bucks from a fellow WUS member when i came over his house to hang out and talk watches. great guy, he just didnt use it... pretty cool huh?

thanks *V8* ! You rock Jay! :thanks


----------



## Craig M

I just got my orange 1120!!! and its fantastic! I opted to remove the foam 3x6...3 squares across are about 33mm [in case you were wondering] and visually 5 down just looked a little small. I was aiming for 4 watches...and this configuration in the model case gives plenty of room, and leaves more than a single layer of foam on all sides.

I have one more question...do those who have this size case keep the lid foam inserted or take it out? I was curious about taller pieces and the lid closing properly. What i'm planning on is buying a microfiber cloth to lay on top of the watches before closing the lid....plus nice to have a polishing cloth at all times.

I am off to Home Depot to buy some pipe insulation and start cutting..

I will post pics of all of my Pelican cases and their inside goodies [not just the watches] soon.

Thanks to all for the advice up to now...


----------



## bwhitmore

hey Craig M

what's the pipe insulation for?

is it to wrap the watches around?

i've been using the discarded foam but not real happy with the look

i kept my foam in the top of the lid, the case is hard to close but boy are those babies secure in there!...:-!

thanks!

brad


----------



## Ptern

Pardon me I know I'm not Craig.  Pipe insulation stuffed with the pluck and foam works great and looks pretty good.

Cheers, Pat












bwhitmore said:


> hey Craig M
> 
> what's the pipe insulation for?
> 
> is it to wrap the watches around?
> 
> i've been using the discarded foam but not real happy with the look
> 
> i kept my foam in the top of the lid, the case is hard to close but boy are those babies secure in there!...:-!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> brad


----------



## bwhitmore

UREKA!...:-!

thanks Pat!

any certain size pipe insulation?

brad


----------



## cavallino33

Here's my storm case. I went with this brand because I liked the clasp location/design better, made more sense to me. I set it up to hold 9 watches and it's a bit tight, but secure. I also usually keep a microfiber , lens cleaning cloth over the top to protect. The only thing I don't like is the pick and pluck seems to come apart to easily.


----------



## Craig M

bwhitmore said:


> UREKA!...:-!
> 
> thanks Pat!
> 
> any certain size pipe insulation?
> 
> brad


I brought a watch with a deployant with me to Home Depot [its in the Plumbing section] and found the largest one and put my watch on it and see how it fit...it was a little smaller than my wrist....I also bought the smallest size to pack inside the more rubbery foam...


----------



## Craig M

So I decided to remove the piece of foam on the bottom of the case, and line it with a microfiber...for some reason [and I'm sure its just a me thing] I get a little worried about the amount of pressure put on the thicker watches...even without the bottom layer the top still holds the watches in tightly with no movement at all...I may change my mind once the lid layer is worn in a bit...

Anyone have any concerns about that? Or am I the only crazy one? I guess my big thing was I'm not 100% sure if its going to damage the rotating bezels in some way with the pressure...any one who can ease my mind with some facts I would be very grateful!

Here are some pics...kinda showing what I'm talking about:

Kinda blury...but you can see the extra room on the top and the cloth at the bottom of the case, I have a little thicker cloth I may use.









There it is loaded up









Here I just rested the lid on top with no pressure, this is with the foam at the bottom.









Same idea as above, this is no foam on the bottom [microfiber cloth]








so you see here that the lid will still hold them in place with pressure when its locked

I know this is a dumb, dumb post...any advice, or thoughts is appreciated.


----------



## polaco23

its not a dumb post. very good idea. im going to use your cloth idea when i fanally get some dang pick & pluck! o|

I just bought a 47mm Nav-B pilot, and a Shane Delorian strap today, so the foam is gonna have to wait...:roll:

Regarding the bezel issue, i doubt its gonna press against the bezel hard enough to do anything, especially for your high end well made divers. If anything, the foam keeps it from being too loose and ratteling around, which could cause (minute) vibrational wear on the bezels or movements, but were talking _minute_ things now.

I say keep it tight.


----------



## sunster

Here's my 1200 case. Had it sitting about for a while and eventually after finding a bit of spare time, I got a plucking!
Gap for another watch....


----------



## Watchscout

Guido Muldoon said:


> *That's totally over the top dude! I love it.b-):-!*


Heheh thanks Guido Muldoon, I am embarrassed to report that I have a few more, but I could not fit them in the pic You can just see the corner and wheels of one such case poking in the pic at the right.

dtmartin46;  The top bile green one ofcourse is for my ipod when traveling/kayaking (i1010), next is the small Peli for transporting a few watches (set up for four at the mo), next is a dedicated Peli laptop case (Peli1470), the fourth is actually full of watches and ready to go in the vault and is used for general storage of watches (Peli1450), the fifth Peli conforms to airline rules for onboard luggage (Peli1510), the bottom one is a rather big one that I use for all my stuff when travelling transatlantic. It is the size of a small coffin and can hold a lot of cXXp. I used to lug a big Samsonite, now only use this instead. It is a (Peli 1650).

I have used Pelicases for hauling video equipment, computers and satellite uplinks both privately and on work assignments. They have been kicked out of hovering Blackhawks, idling Herkys and Chinooks and have always come out the other side with flying colors.

Though having carried one to the wars, the one that got busted up the most, was on a flight to the US. A bagage handler gorilla actually managed to break of a piece of protective "flange" (if that is the word for the protective/reinforcement bits that stick out). As anybody who has a Pelicase will know, this takes quite a bit of force OR a fall from a considerable height. Needless to say, I was most "impressed".

The case contents and case were intact apart from the broken off bit. Not even a retarded bagage goon can break a Peli.

Accept no substitute.


----------



## Watchscout

Heheh thanks Guido Muldoon, I am embarrassed to report that I have a few more, but I could not fit them in the pic You can just see the corner and wheels of one such case poking in the pic at the right.

dtmartin46;  The top bile green one ofcourse is for my ipod when traveling/kayaking (i1010), next is the small Peli for transporting a few watches (set up for four at the mo), next is a dedicated Peli laptop case (Peli1470), the fourth is actually full of watches and ready to go in the vault and is used for general storage of watches (Peli1450), the fifth Peli conforms to airline rules for onboard luggage (Peli1510), the bottom one is a rather big one that I use for all my stuff when travelling transatlantic. It is the size of a small coffin and can hold a lot of cXXp. I used to lug a big Samsonite, now only use this instead. It is a (Peli 1650).

I have used Pelicases for hauling video equipment, computers and satellite uplinks both privately and on work assignments. They have been kicked out of hovering Blackhawks, idling Herkys and Chinooks and have always come out the other side with flying colors.

Though having carried one to the wars, the one that got busted up the most, was on a flight to the US. A bagage handler gorilla actually managed to break of a piece of protective "flange" (if that is the word for the protective/reinforcement bits that stick out). As anybody who has a Pelicase will know, this takes quite a bit of force OR a fall from a considerable height. Needless to say, I was most "impressed".

The case contents and case were intact apart from the broken off bit. Not even a retarded bagage goon can break a Peli. 

Accept no substitute.


----------



## paresseuxdan

Ptern,

What size Pelican is this? The 1120?

Thanks!

Dan



Ptern said:


> Pardon me I know I'm not Craig.  Pipe insulation stuffed with the pluck and foam works great and looks pretty good.
> 
> Cheers, Pat


----------



## YOHOHO

Looks like the 1200...definitely too big for a 1120...


----------



## asf

paresseuxdan said:


> Ptern,
> 
> What size Pelican is this? The 1120?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


That's the one I want as well, can anyone definitively confirm which it is?:thanks


----------



## Ptern

asf said:


> That's the one I want as well, can anyone definitively confirm which it is?:thanks


1200

Cheers, Pat


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Beautiful collection ... Japanese, Swiss, German, modern - classic.
Broad range of traditional and inspired designs.



tyclu said:


> i recommend you get the 1200; set it up for six; and buy two more big watches!:-d
> 
> i absolutely love the pelican case for watch storage. i shamelessly copied directly from Ptern's pic last summer. here's a couple pics...
> 
> tyler


----------



## Bleh

Craig M said:


> I get a little worried about the amount of pressure put on the thicker watches...
> 
> Anyone have any concerns about that? Or am I the only crazy one? I guess my big thing was I'm not 100% sure if its going to damage the rotating bezels in some way with the pressure...any one who can ease my mind with some facts I would be very grateful!
> 
> I know this is a dumb, dumb post...any advice, or thoughts is appreciated.


I'm assuming the thicker watches with rotating bezels are Dive watches, no? Watches that are intended to take at least 200m of water pressure?

So, unless you're exerting more than 300 psi on the lid to close it (if the case is roughly 12"x8", that's 96 in^2, so you'd have to put about 28,000 lbs on the top to get that kind of pressure), I think you'll be ok. ;-) . I'm assuming that once the case is closed, the lid is roughly parallel to the bottom, so I wouldn't worry about uneven pressure on the bezels either. :-!:-! But we each have our own neurosis, so if you feel better about it, the go for it, but I don't think you'll be hurting a dive watch by closing your case.


----------



## LUW

Guys, a quick question. The Pelican Case seems to be a great way to carry spare watches when you travel, so I'm thinking about a 1060 (I don't think I need to carry more then three spare watches). For those who have it, does it come with foam lining top and bottom or will I need to purchase the foam afterwards?


----------



## timesofplenty

Here's a couple 1120's I've made up:


----------



## LUW

LUW said:


> Guys, a quick question. The Pelican Case seems to be a great way to carry spare watches when you travel, so I'm thinking about a 1060 (I don't think I need to carry more then three spare watches). For those who have it, does it come with foam lining top and bottom or will I need to purchase the foam afterwards?


Guys, come on, I'm about to pull the trigger on the case but I need to know about the foam :-s.
:thanks


----------



## timesofplenty

LUW said:


> Guys, come on, I'm about to pull the trigger on the case but I need to know about the foam :-s.
> :thanks


They should come with foam top and bottom.
You'll be hooked


----------



## LUW

Thanks for the info! But do I need to get the foam innards? I think Pelican calls it "Pick n' Pluck Foam"?


----------



## Darkman

The smaller cases (10- series) often do not include foam, so read the product page carefully when you're buying. Larger cases are available both ways, with or without.

(FYI, I also really like "Seahorse" brand cases, which are available at same sizes - IMO equal in construction and easier to use latches.)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Seahorse cases -- thanks for the info.



Darkman said:


> The smaller cases (10- series) often do not include foam, so read the product page carefully when you're buying. Larger cases are available both ways, with or without.
> 
> (FYI, I also really like "Seahorse" brand cases, which are available at same sizes - IMO equal in construction and easier to use latches.)


----------



## Trifive

Is there a pelican that will hold 12 or more? The ones pictured seem to be too small for my needs.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

There is probably a jumbo Pelican that will hold 100 or more...
While searching Seahorse cases, came up with Xtreme cases, and ...
Starlight Case 061016 ... check the specs 400' deep, and 5-story building drop test. Imagine these cases may be the next WIS obsession, i.e ... "not enough rating for 1000 meter watches" or "well are you going to dive with your watch on your wrist, and take it under water in the Starlight Case."

Then there are my favorite theads: *"IT'S WEDNESDAY WHAT CASE ARE YOU USING FOR YOUR WATCH COLLECTION ?"* I decided to start the day w/ a Pelican 3204, then took the wife and kids to picnic by the lake so switched to the wheeled HPRC 2550W packed with a cold case of beer and half a dozen vintage divers...



How about ... this poll: *"GOING TO GTG IN SEATTLE CAN'T DECIDE YELLOW PELICAN 1200 w/ Seiko skx007 or Blue Xtreme T2000 w/ skx009"* 
**
*Conquered the salt, sand, dust, and the temp and extremes of Desert Storm, Afghanistan and Iraq. *

*Or the thread: PLEASE TALK ME OUT OF BUYING A BW TYPE 50 ? * 


Trifive said:


> Is there a pelican that will hold 12 or more? The ones pictured seem to be too small for my needs.


----------



## Darkman

lol - maybe we need a "DIVE WATCH CASES" forum?

That Starlight looks interesting...


----------



## LUW

Darkman said:


> The smaller cases (10- series) often do not include foam, so read the product page carefully when you're buying. Larger cases are available both ways, with or without.
> 
> (FYI, I also really like "Seahorse" brand cases, which are available at same sizes - IMO equal in construction and easier to use latches.)


Thanks buddy! I asked one seller on eBay but he couldn't trouble himself with sending an answer... :roll:


----------



## David Woo

Trifive said:


> Is there a pelican that will hold 12 or more?


P1470, with a few divers thrown in, on the way to a gtg.
DW


----------



## Firebird714

Anyone recommend a certain micro Pelican case for just one or two watches?

Thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver

Trifive said:


> Is there a pelican that will hold 12 or more? The ones pictured seem to be too small for my needs.


I use a #1495 configured for 18. You might reconfigure for 21 or 24 depending on the watch sizes.










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seventhframe

1450


----------



## LUW

Firebird714 said:


> Anyone recommend a certain micro Pelican case for just one or two watches?
> 
> Thanks


I have a 1060 that accommodates three watches comfortably:










For just two watches you should get one model smaller, maybe a 1040 or 1050. Both will fit one watch, but I think only the 1050 has room for two with loose space around - I don't think it's smart to cram them in there.​


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

*Shannon, *
*The Mother Lode !*
*Jim*



Spring-Diver said:


> I use a #1495 configured for 18. You might reconfigure for 21 or 24 depending on the watch sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Shannon, *
> *The Mother Lode !*
> *Jim*


:thanks Jim

Sadly though I only have 7 left...:-|










However I will be slowly filling it back up:-!

Incoming.....Seiko Ananta SRQ003 Auto Chronograph

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## David Woo

Spring-Diver said:


>


Now that's got to be the cleanest install I've seen in awhile, nice job.
DW


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Don't feel sad, you kept the best ones ! And have room for more Marine Masters.
Jim



Spring-Diver said:


> :thanks Jim
> 
> Sadly though I only have 7 left...:-|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I will be slowly filling it back up:-!
> 
> Incoming.....Seiko Ananta SRQ003 Auto Chronograph
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

David Woo said:


> Now that's got to be the cleanest install I've seen in awhile, nice job.
> DW


:thanks DW

BR
Shannon


----------



## tako_watch

So...being new to WUS....how do you cut the foam out....or what is the bet way!?

And what would the pick out the foam technique?


----------



## cavallino33

I bought cases with the pick and pluck foam. I just figure out the pattern I want to cut out. Get a toothpick in to start the first layer and then use a credit car or other plastic car to shove in the gaps.


----------



## ulackfocus

There's no foam on the inside of the lid - what protects the bezels & crystals? :think:



Spring-Diver said:


>


I got this one from Doug at Custom Case Designs:










It holds 12 watches:










You can get larger & deeper trays, but that cuts it down to a capacity of 8 watches:










He has a few options on the site now, but several larger cases are coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## polishammer

Not as purdy as some of the cases here, but here it is:


----------



## David Woo

ulackfocus said:


> I got this one from Doug at Custom Case Designs


Nice cases, I wonder if he used to work for Pelican. I love the one for cigars, with custom slots for your various sized cigars :-!
DW


----------



## TheJohnB

WOW, you guys here all have some really nice watches in these cases, great idea.

I will really look into getting a little case here.

Just one to hold 3 or 4 watches, it would be great for my Seiko divers!


----------



## dshap

I just got an 1120 and I love it. The case is so tough and I want so badly to try to drive over it to test its crush-proofness, but that's probably a bad idea.

Here's how I set it up:

Figured out how big to make each cutout with toothpicks-









Used a knife to cut the foam-









And the result-









I used the cut out blocks as pillows for the watches, after I trimmed them down a bit-









And just for the hell of it, a video review


----------



## J_Hack

Got my new 1200 set up now... here are a couple of pics...


















Loving it!


----------



## stickleback

Anyone have any suggestions for a small Pelican case suitable for just the ONE watch??


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

stickleback said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a small Pelican case suitable for just the ONE watch??


The Pelican 1010 micro case series should fit your needs. I purchased the 1010 for my point and shoot camera which is excellent. I just put my Steinhart Nav B Uhr 44mm auto in the 1010 and it fits well.


----------



## Beau8

lotsofstufftogo said:


> The Pelican 1010 micro case series should fit your needs. I purchased the 1010 for my point and shoot camera which is excellent. I just put my Steinhart Nav B Uhr 44mm auto in the 1010 and it fits well.


Did you use any padding with it? ;-)


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

Beau8 said:


> Did you use any padding with it? ;-)


My 1010 Pelican case does have padding in it but it is not used for watches its used for my camera.


----------



## BDSmith

dshap said:


> I just got an 1120 and I love it. The case is so tough and I want so badly to try to drive over it to test its crush-proofness, but that's probably a bad idea.


They'll replace the case under warranty if you break it. I suggest keeping the watches out of it though just in case. ;-)


----------



## heartyparty

I was inspired by this thread - I couldn't find any Peli suppliers in the UK who had 'decent' prices so went with an 'Explorer' case -seems well up to the job to me.....

Here it is....




























I like it!

Thought it may actually have been bigger, but if I get any more watches I'll need to get another.....

Cheers,

hp


----------



## meliss

These Pelican Cases are, well...breathtaking. I had no idea such beautiful objects existed!! Thankyou for all your photos, do you guys have blogs too or just post on here?


----------



## Engi

Hi all,
I would like to receive your help: which is the right Pelican case model to hold just 1 SINGLE WATCH ?

I'm interested in such travel case for my Rolex Sub, so please which is the right model ? My idea is to place the watch inside the case, along the "lenght" of the case itself. I have to understand which is the right depth to hold the watch with foam inside to prevent shock and scratches.

Moreover I have to better understand how the inside foam works: is inside the top and bottom there a layer of padding foam (I mean to prevent scratches from the buckle side and crystal side) + a thick foam ? Or just the thin padding inside the top and bottom ? Or nothing ? So have I to order extra foam ?

Please give me your help on model and foam ... :-!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Xspect

You can never go wrong with a pelicain case I used one for my cameras for years before I tried it on my watches. Made in heaven


----------



## Engi

Thanks a lot.

So which model do you think is the right one for 1 single watch ? My doubt concerns the depth of the case.

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## jeremylobaugh

I just wanted to thank everybody in this thread for their input. Although I never asked any direct questions, the result is proof that the search button works.


















I'm going to stop at the dollar store and get a microfiber dish rag to protect the crystals when in transit.


----------



## fanofthephish

After traveling to the Philippines and Las Vegas in the past few months, I realized that I needed a travel case! I decided to go with the 1150 as I only have the need to bring a few watches at a time. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## montrealwatchguy

After snooping around this forum and more specifically this thread, I decided to take the plunge and get myself a Pelican 1200 to store my modest collection. I was lucky to find a local retailer stocking one in red. I've followed the advice of fellow members ( specifically ptern) and replicated the pattern.

Here's the result (sorry about the pic quality. This was taken with a phone. I did not have my DSLR handy ;-) ).


----------



## sierra11b

A lot of good storage ideas here.

Has anyone invented the case winder yet? :think:


----------



## Jakkar

Set up a 1200 case for an upcoming Vegas trip last night. Makes for a really nice, sturdy means of carrying more watches that I would ever need to take on a trip.


----------



## Watchfind

Thanks to you guys I also configured one for myself :-! I am going to look for some pipe insulation like what some of you did :-d


----------



## primerak

Got some largish divers can anyone recommend best configuration for pick n pluck to have the watches sit relatively flat in case? I've plucked out 7 squares lengthwise and then 9 squares lengthwise and found watches still sits a bit tall out of box....?


----------



## Watchfind

Those who are using pipe insulation which one did you get? The shops near me doesn't have any so I have to get it online. there is a choice of 3/4 inch of 1/2 inch which one is the one to get or will either one do just fine?

EDIT: Never mind I got the biggest I could find for 1 to 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## Watchfind

primerak said:


> Got some largish divers can anyone recommend best configuration for pick n pluck to have the watches sit relatively flat in case? I've plucked out 7 squares lengthwise and then 9 squares lengthwise and found watches still sits a bit tall out of box....?


Place your diver on the foam and use toothpick to space the number of squares you need. If you look at mine, the G-Shock sits quite tall as I want all slots to be equal in size for aesthetic and re-usability but it doesn't matter as the top foam, middle foam and bottom foam all compresses when you close the case so it fits fine. Mine are 3 by 3 squares.


----------



## TheDude

I just ordered the new Pelican 1170 case. It appears to be as shallow as the 1120, but is wider and longer and can probably go to 6 watches I'm guessing. Should be here Wednesday. I'll post some pics when I'm done setting up the foam.

Interior Dimensions: 10.54 x 6.04 x 3.16" (26.8 x 15.3 x 8.0cm) (LxWxD)

EDIT -

Ooooh, just found a thread for this case already. Looks like 8 watches!!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/pelican-1170-8-watch-case-photos-388221.html


----------



## Jakkar

Some comparison photos between the 1170 (Black) and 1200 (Desert Tan). I can say that I think the foam is much better on the 1200. Not nearly as coarse.


----------



## rokuman

Thanks to this thread I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Pelican 1450 configured for 8 watches.


----------



## Flex1493

Hi guys. Has anyone here order from Amazon. They have the 1200 for 39.98 plus shipping. Is this a good price?

And one more ? Do you guys only use these cases for just transport or can it also be used for long term storage?


----------



## Flex1493

sierra11b said:


> A lot of good storage ideas here.
> 
> Has anyone invented the case winder yet? :think:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Watchfind

Flex1493 said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone here order from Amazon. They have the 1200 for 39.98 plus shipping. Is this a good price?
> 
> And one more ? Do you guys only use these cases for just transport or can it also be used for long term storage?


I bought it from Amazon at about that price. I use it as the main storage case so long term storage and transport two in one.


----------



## Flex1493

Hey thanks for the info.


----------



## David Woo

Flex1493 said:


> Do you guys only use these cases for just transport or can it also be used for long term storage?


Long term the watches sit in a safe: the pelican is used for gtg's and such.


----------



## Flex1493

That's a thought


----------



## Watchfind

I just got myself two watches with polished steel and gold bracelet. I have only stored leather and brushed stainless steel watches in my Pelican so far. Anyone of you with polished bracelet store it in the Pelican? Does the sponge in the Pelican scratches the polished bracelet? Is it too much scratch risk to store the two in the case?


----------



## SBD

Thanks to the great suggestions you guys shared, I too picked up a Pelican 1200 at Frye's the other day and set it up for 6 watches. I have some pipe insulation, but I didn't end up using it. The 3x5 blocks of pick'n'pluck work just fine as they are. Here's my little "lunchbox" as my wife likes to joke. I have to admit that the 1200 is a pretty compact case...clearly not in briefcase territory...so I can see where she's coming from.

Here is my 1200 with 6 of my faves.









Oops! Forgot to turn on the lights! Here, this is better...


----------



## Flex1493

Hey guys I finally pick one up at B&H 1200


----------



## richardm

Hehe, thanks to you guys, I ordered an orange 1120 today 

Will post some pics when it's all set up!


----------



## Griffon

richardm said:


> Hehe, thanks to you guys, I ordered an orange 1120 today
> 
> Will post some pics when it's all set up!


... and so have I with Amazon. This thread's a gold mine for information, thanks for the tips. I got the black 1120 (with foam) since it was a lot less than the same model in orange.


----------



## Mercury2wo

SBD said:


> Thanks to the great suggestions you guys shared, I too picked up a Pelican 1200 at Frye's the other day and set it up for 6 watches. I have some pipe insulation, but I didn't end up using it. The 3x5 blocks of pick'n'pluck work just fine as they are. Here's my little "lunchbox" as my wife likes to joke. I have to admit that the 1200 is a pretty compact case...clearly not in briefcase territory...so I can see where she's coming from.
> 
> Here is my 1200 with 6 of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Forgot to turn on the lights! Here, this is better...


Beautifully set up. Great collection. I ordered my 1120 today, inspired by this thread!!


----------



## Mercury2wo

Flex1493 said:


> Hey guys I finally pick one up at B&H 1200


Thanks for the detailed pics!!


----------



## Mercury2wo

fanofthephish said:


> After traveling to the Philippines and Las Vegas in the past few months, I realized that I needed a travel case! I decided to go with the 1150 as I only have the need to bring a few watches at a time. Sorry for the blurry pic.


That seems like an awesome collection? Is that the Panerai Egyptian? 60mm isn't it? Do you wear it often?
What are the other watches. Seem interesting? Welder, I figured out. The remaining two?


----------



## ice_man

Here's my recently acquired Steinharts and Pelican as well..


----------



## Royal_Chef

Thanks for the heads up on Pelican. I have used them for all my guns and even as a travel case for my chef knives but never thought as a watch case. Got mine with the pluck foam due to a rush trip - but when I get back to the US I will have the foam done with a water jet for custom inlays. I now can feel good again about going to the islands with my Panerai. Last year my band was trashed by the salt air and humidity.  (the invictas were gifts so I put them in the picture as a laugh):-d


----------



## AirMech74

Is there a case you guys would recommend for at least 10 watches?


----------



## zelmo

The very first post in this thread shows a Pelican 1060 with the foam insert. The pictures show foam on the lid as well as in the tray. If you order the Pelican Pick N' Pluck package does it come with both pieces, or only the one in the tray?


----------



## sf_ramsden

Finally got my Pelican 1200 set up! Love this and I'm thinking of getting a smaller one as well for when I travel.


----------



## Divingwatchfan

would you say the 1200 is too big for travelling?


----------



## chrischoi

How many watches can fit into the 1170?


----------



## chrischoi

View attachment 635431


Just came in. Too bad SurePost is a horrible way to ship. I want my EcoZilla NOW!
I know the times are off.

Waiting on watch tools... EcoZilla should be here tomorrow. 
Skagen will get dumped. 20 days ago I had the Skagen buried somewhere in my hoarded boxes and my daily MTG-1000. 
Basically I got a new watch every 5 days. I am admitting my problem and going to stop for now. 
Just need some Suppa Adapters and a Super Engineer II. BAHAHA.


----------



## Chibatastic

Hey guys,

I would like to thank the OP and people who participated in this thread. I just happened by, saw what a great idea this was and picked up model 1120.
Already having the large 1610 for my camera gear, why didn't I think of this?

A perfect solution for storage and transport and looks cool too!

































|>|>

Chibatastic


----------



## hwc

I went a slightly different route with the Pelican 1075, a case for smaller watches.










It's an iPad sized case with outside dimensions of about 12 inches x 10 inches, and a thin height of just over 2 inches. I ordered it with the pick and pull foam and removed enough to make five slots for watches plus a long slot at the top for spare straps and the basics (strap pin tool and two mini screw drivers). Because I had removed so much foam, I had to glue the middle layer to the bottom layer for rigidity. Four of the slots will hold up to 50 mm watches. For reference, the watch on the left is a 40 mm case diameter not including the crown. The center slot is 38 mm wide, so it will hold a small watch (or more extra bands).


----------



## banks504

Since this thread was my inspiration for getting the 1150 as my travel case, I thought I'd post the results!

As you can see I fit 7 in total. I used this layout because I wanted to be able to get the Longines (or, more likely, my grandmother's Omega which is very similar) in comfortably, as that is my nighttime "formal" watch. The other 6 are just what I thought I'd be most likely to take on vacation.

The Hamilton Khaki Auto is my largest, so I used it as the template and was thrilled that I got 3 full rows.

Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## BigBluefish

I just noticed this thread. I wonder why I never thought of this? I have 3 small Pelican cases for my CR123a batteries. I guess I could get 1 case for home, and a small case for travel, to take 1 or 2 watches. Great idea.


----------



## chrischoi

Just in! 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## lost4daze

I recently bought a case with pick N' pluck foam. Forgive me, it's not a pelican :-d. Anyways the foam has a smell. Not a bad smell, definitely not a good smell like a new car smell, but a smell of fresh manufacturing. Anyone have any ideas how to eliminate the smell or at least make it so it's not so strong. Will this smell make my watches smell? I use the case for my G-shocks. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver

lost4daze said:


> I recently bought a case with pick N' pluck foam. Forgive me, it's not a pelican :-d. Anyways the foam has a smell. Not a bad smell, definitely not a good smell like a new car smell, but a smell of fresh manufacturing. Anyone have any ideas how to eliminate the smell or at least make it so it's not so strong. Will this smell make my watches smell? I use the case for my G-shocks. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


I would take the foam out of the case and let it air out for a few days.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## lost4daze

Thanks. That's what I did. Been about 2 days and the smell has gone down quite a bit. It's still there but not nearly as strong


----------



## JFingers

lost4daze said:


> Thanks. That's what I did. Been about 2 days and the smell has gone down quite a bit. It's still there but not nearly as strong


maybe try throwing a dryer sheet in there for a bit...?


----------



## SamDav

The cases are very elegant esp the orange one


----------



## undertheradar

Here's my 1030 for traveling. I used foam from another case that I cut down, but I have the correct one in the mail. I plan on using some wood skewers to even out the slots.


----------



## navitimer01

My new Peli 1200. Easy to set up and it looks great. Now, i's waiting for the next 3 brothers


----------



## TGE

^^Nice!

Just got one as well. Got a length of pipe insulation at Home Despot for $1.86 and stuffed it with the picked out foam remnants. I folded up and laid a small microfiber cloth over the top just to be safe.

Love the case, feels like you really could drive a car over it.


----------



## JonF

I just picked up an 1150. I originally was going to get an 1120... but the store was out of them so I grabbed this instead. It will hold 4 watches very comfortably. I am now in desperate need of a new watch to fill it (the 3rd is on my wrist right now)...


----------



## Blubaru703

My two S3 T6000


----------



## SergeyR

While I am waiting for my Pelican case , I made this one out of cigar case .


----------



## OliverClozov

ksv123 said:


> the 1200 is now full and the watches fit snug and tight, I love it.


how did you prep the foam? looks really clean and not hacked up. thanks!!!


----------



## Engi

SergeyR said:


> While I am waiting for my Pelican case , I made this one out of cigar case .


How did you cut/sized the foam into your box ? It could be very useful to know !

Thanks in advance,

Engi


----------



## OliverClozov

Engi said:


> How did you cut/sized the foam into your box ? It could be very useful to know !
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Engi


x2 not enough write ups! just end results!!!


----------



## tmr5555

Got a peli 1200!!!
















You guys who fitted three rows, are you magicians?


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Jakkar said:


> Set up a 1200 case for an upcoming Vegas trip last night. Makes for a really nice, sturdy means of carrying more watches that I would ever need to take on a trip.


Nothing like a little bit of insurance for rebuys. Smart play.


----------



## vegeta458

I was looking to buy a pelican 1060 to hold 3 watches. Is the supplied foam easy to cut? or where can i get suitable foam for it?


----------



## navitimer01

vegeta458 said:


> I was looking to buy a pelican 1060 to hold 3 watches. Is the supplied foam easy to cut? or where can i get suitable foam for it?


It comes with a foam ready to cut. Its really easy. See the examples on the previous posts on this thread.


----------



## vegeta458

navitimer01 said:


> It comes with a foam ready to cut. Its really easy. See the examples on the previous posts on this thread.


thanks. is the 1060 case deep enough? i looked it up and its only 5.7cm deep


----------



## dlauth

$40 for the 1200 cheapest you can find? 

What is the going price on ebay?

Would like the get 9 watches in them.


----------



## mchent

I'm a long time lurker, but this thread really gave me some terrific ideas and I wanted to say thanks to all the previous posters. I ended up getting a Pelican 1170 case. I liked that it's a little thinner than the 1200 and longer so it seems able to fit 8 watches. I picked out a silver one via Pelican Cases, Lights, Coolers, and Backpacks | Beam? (I'm not affiliated or anything, but shipping was free and prices seemed reasonable, got to my door in 2 days).

Anyways, below is a pic from my phone of the final product:










Thanks,
-Troy


----------



## drickster

mchent said:


> I'm a long time lurker, but this thread really gave me some terrific ideas and I wanted to say thanks to all the previous posters. I ended up getting a Pelican 1170 case. I liked that it's a little thinner than the 1200 and longer so it seems able to fit 8 watches. I picked out a silver one via Pelican Cases, Lights, Coolers, and Backpacks | Beam? (I'm not affiliated or anything, but shipping was free and prices seemed reasonable, got to my door in 2 days).
> 
> Anyways, below is a pic from my phone of the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> -Troy


Welcome to the Forum Troy and great collection of watches there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sparrty

I love the pelican cases, VERY easy to use and holds 9 watches perfectly. Makes traveling nice and easy and protects the watches! i recommend it highly


----------



## dinexus

mchent said:


> I'm a long time lurker, but this thread really gave me some terrific ideas and I wanted to say thanks to all the previous posters. I ended up getting a Pelican 1170 case. I liked that it's a little thinner than the 1200 and longer so it seems able to fit 8 watches. I picked out a silver one via Pelican Cases, Lights, Coolers, and Backpacks | Beam? (I'm not affiliated or anything, but shipping was free and prices seemed reasonable, got to my door in 2 days).
> 
> Anyways, below is a pic from my phone of the final product:


...and that case is tall enough to not be "squashing" anything inside? Beam seems like a great link - thanks for sharing.


----------



## orangutan

Just bought a case, cut the foam and came up with this! Makes me think I need to sell some watches! ;-)


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

I love the Pelican cases! I'm using a 1470 with custom foam made by Quasimodo here at WUS, fits 18 watches perfectly. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## mchent

dinexus said:


> ...and that case is tall enough to not be "squashing" anything inside? Beam seems like a great link - thanks for sharing.


Yeah, that's perhaps the only problem with this model, it's not quite as tall as I would like, so they do get squished, but it closes and I think of it as they aren't going to bounce around 

-Troy


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Here is the 1470 with custom foam from Quasimodo, nice and deep and fits 18 watches of any size.

The case









Nice gaps between watches (The Longines is 41mm, the Hamilton is 45)









The nice rounded coushions that come with Quasimodos custom 1470 inserts. 









Box half full!


----------



## braddyNOTbrady

sparrty, this is the exact configuration that I had in mind and was looking to do; which model Peli is this?



sparrty said:


> View attachment 1083782
> I love the pelican cases, VERY easy to use and holds 9 watches perfectly. Makes traveling nice and easy and protects the watches! i recommend it highly


----------



## dinexus

...so is it pretty safe to say that the 1200 is the best option for a smaller (9 or fewer) collection?


----------



## okinana

*My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*








1170 Black
3x4 small squares per block














1060 Yellow
5x7 small squares per block


----------



## Glenn-BE

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*

Here my Pelicase 1170.

I used some leather cushions to hold the watches. I like the result.










Best! Glenn


----------



## okinana

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*



Glenn-BE said:


> Here my Pelicase 1170.
> 
> I used some leather cushions to hold the watches. I like the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best! Glenn


Nice!!


----------



## mchent

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*



Glenn-BE said:


> Here my Pelicase 1170.
> 
> I used some leather cushions to hold the watches. I like the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best! Glenn


Are you sure that's a 1170 model? Doesn't look as narrow as mine.

Thanks,
-Troy


----------



## Glenn-BE

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*



mchent said:


> Are you sure that's a 1170 model? Doesn't look as narrow as mine.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Troy


You are absolutely right. It's a Peli 1200!

Best! Glenn


----------



## rollisays

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*


----------



## richnyc

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*

Just got a Pelican 1170 case... I was able to fit 10 watches in there I know it might be too many for some people but, I'm fine with it. I only have 7 autos so far, so all is well. As you can see, I mostly prefer NATO straps and I don't mind those touching


----------



## Rogue4

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*

What size pipe insulation are you guys using?


----------



## Tom

Here is a pic of my 1170. I couldn't fit my watch on a bracelet in the smaller holes so had to made them larger. Don't know how I could fit them.










For leather straps i need to pul the long end all the way through


----------



## spdu4ia

I honestly don't remember which model this is


----------



## SASTROOPER

Just got my new peli 1170 with the custom insert from Quasimodo, damn it looks good! i dont wanna wear them now, rather just look lovingly at them :-d


----------



## Graphmaster

*Re: My 2 new PELICAN CASES - 1170 and 1060*



Glenn-BE said:


> Here my Pelicase 1170.
> 
> I used some leather cushions to hold the watches. I like the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best! Glenn


Can you please post a picture from top and a detail one with those leather cushions?


----------



## broper10

SASTROOPER said:


> Just got my new peli 1170 with the custom insert from Quasimodo, damn it looks good! i dont wanna wear them now, rather just look lovingly at them :-d
> 
> View attachment 1265509
> 
> 
> View attachment 1265510


I just received a 4 watch insert from Quasimodo as well. Are the pillows loose for anyone else? Mine are all quite loose in their individual compartments. My watches are all pretty small, ranging from 34mm to 38mm, which may have something to do with it.



















Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

How do you get the Quasimodo inserts? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## broper10

He has a Facebook page from which you can order. I just sent him a PM and arranged it directly through paypal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia

New pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

Nice!


----------



## sherfield2002

Here's an alternative I found to Pelican cases. It's a Flashpoint case from Adorama. Very similar to Pelicans at about half the price. This one will hold three watches easily. I think I gave less than $15 shipped for it. I can't compare it to a Pelican directly since I don't have one but the Flashpoint will definitely secure your watches as a travel case. They come is several other sizes too.

I made three slots the same size as my cushions from my main watch case so I could just grab the watches I needed cushion and all and go.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

sherfield2002 said:


> Here's an alternative I found to Pelican cases. It's a Flashpoint case from Adorama. Very similar to Pelicans at about half the price. This one will hold three watches easily. I think I gave less than $15 shipped for it. I can't compare it to a Pelican directly since I don't have one but the Flashpoint will definitely secure your watches as a travel case. They come is several other sizes too.
> 
> I made three slots the same size as my cushions from my main watch case so I could just grab the watches I needed cushion and all and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Despite the Avatar icon....nice post! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ucfguy1987

Just ordered my pelican 1300  due to arrive next week, $50 from amazon, can't wait, apparently its the same width and length as the 1200 but 2" taller, does anyone have a pic of an 8 watch configuration for a pelican 1200? And how close would the watches be if they were all ~40mm? 

Thanks in advance guys!

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## Themontevi

I just finished customizing my Pelican 1120 case. Here it is housing: 
2012 Seiko Superior Automatic SSA003
1984 Seiko Analog Quartz 8122-7039 A1 with 1986 GU class ring
2013 Seiko Solar Diver SNE107
Bergeon 6767-F Springbar Tool


----------



## Themontevi

Ultimately, I used 3/8' thick polyethylene foam pipe insulation for 3/4" copper pipes (@ $2 for 12'), doubled over itself, as a cushioned filler inside the watch band:


----------



## FORMULa

Finally had time to set up my Pelican 1500. I was able to get 18 inserts cut out, cutting 5 length and 3 width. Also the insert were a little too big to fit some of watches around it, so I had to cut an inch off it.

Starting off, layout with tooth picks...


----------



## Themontevi

Looks great. Good job!


----------



## Uke

After reading this thread (thank for all the info everyone!) I settled on a 1150 for my little set...





...still space for a couple more!


----------



## rollisays

my 1120 with 4 pieces.


----------



## oklaiss

Enjoyed looking through all the pictures in this thread and just ordered a Pelican 1200 in black! I'll check back once I receive it and possibly document the process of setting it up. I'm hoping that I can fit 6 watch spots with a small slot for extra straps as well.


----------



## dinexus

Anyone know if there's still a member making the custom cutouts? I'm not super handy and would love to buy some inserts for my 1200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diverdown

dinexus said:


> Anyone know if there's still a member making the custom cutouts? I'm not super handy and would love to buy some inserts for my 1200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i believe he was selling cases and inserts via facebook.

https://m.facebook.com/themartinatorishere?v=timeline&filter=1&refid=17


----------



## dinexus

diverdown said:


> i believe he was selling cases and inserts via facebook.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/themartinatorishere?v=timeline&filter=1&refid=17


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oklaiss

Alright guys, I received got my Pelican 1200 and got it all set up. I'm very impressed with how great of a case this is for watches! Here are a few photos of my creation along with its big brother. Thanks to everyone else who shared their photos as well! :-!

IMG_3953 by Owen Klaiss, on Flickr

IMG_3957 by Owen Klaiss, on Flickr


----------



## CivicRydr

6 watches in an 1120


----------



## p0tt3r

Glad I stumbled upon this thread when looking for a new watch case. Great price on such a rugged case.

I went with the 1120 but already anticipate ordering a larger one. Pictures to follow...


----------



## ajlindvall

1150, love it!


----------



## occamsrazor

richnyc said:


> Just got a Pelican 1170 case... I was able to fit 10 watches in there I know it might be too many for some people but, I'm fine with it. I only have 7 autos so far, so all is well. As you can see, I mostly prefer NATO straps and I don't mind those touching
> 
> View attachment 1173662


Hey richnyc, don't know if you are still reading this thread, but if you are could you detail a bit more how you did the foam cutout?
Like what size of the pick-n-pluck squares for each watch? Also how many deep?
It's a really nice job and I'd like to do the same.
Thanks!


----------



## NightScar

If I didn't want to order online and want to pick one of these up in a store, which stores would carry it? Hobby shops? Camera stores? Any specific stores like Big 5, Target or something carry these?


----------



## NightScar

Just got a 1170 but had a question about the foam, it isn't the softest to the touch and actually slightly rough. How does polished cases and links work with it? Seems like it'll scratch polished steel pretty easily.


----------



## ssultan

I've had mine for some time now and haven't noticed any scratches from the foam...the breitling cases are highly polished and I would have seen scratches by now...


----------



## NightScar

Sounds good.


----------



## dinexus

NightScar said:


> Sounds good.


Haven't seen any scratches on my DOXA or Oris - both of which are hella polished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegafan2015




----------



## transit98




----------



## rpearlberg

omegafan2015 said:


> View attachment 3248914


Which case is this?


----------



## DSlocum

Picked up a 1470 on eBay for $11.60 shipped!

Had some pick & pluck laying around from another project, and Voila! I could have squeezed more in there, but I have several other cases, and figured I could use this for travel. I sized the openings so I could grab a watch, foam pillow and all, and slot it in place.


----------



## dinexus

omegafan2015 said:


> View attachment 3248914


+1 - who made you that case? I might be interested in a similar layout. Thanks!


----------



## omegafan2015

dinexus said:


> +1 - who made you that case? I might be interested in a similar layout. Thanks!


Pelican 1170, you can find it online/offline around $20-$40 usd


----------



## dinexus

My Case Club 8-watch case arrived. Really digging how clean the whole thing is, compared to my pick-and-pluck disaster from before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daydreambaboon

This looks great and cool


----------



## Bill_KS

i have no pelican case, but steal the idea by using an empty ferrero rocher box to DIY a simple one......








back view








front view








front view with cover


----------



## burritophile

Great cases everyone.

I'm debating between the 1200 and the 1060. I'm leaning towards the 1060 right now for portability (I'm looking to use this as a travel case and won't need to carry so many with me). But I'm worried about whether or not the 1060 is deep enough to close with the watches inside. Anyone experiencing any issues with the 1060? Also, the top lining looks like less cushion than the 1200. Anyone have experience with both of these? Pictures would be nice too to see a side by side size comparison. Thanks!


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Brookcal

*New Pelican 1120*

Just finished up my 1120, it came out nice and clean.
.


----------



## lamb51

*Re: New Pelican 1120*









Long time lurker but found loads of useful advice in this thread for my small collection. Great case good little storage solution.


----------



## RedMoses

We use these for audio equipment, they are water proof too! great investment.


----------



## IndyChrono

I understand the pluck and pull. But...what do you use to wrap the watch around when inserting into the slot? Are you custom-cutting these from a difference material?


----------



## lseele

I think you have convinced me to give these a try. I have seen them at my local outdoor retailer.


----------



## BenwayFi

Great concept! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## egoryunov

@dinexus: what are you using for the cushions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

IndyChrono said:


> I understand the pluck and pull. But...what do you use to wrap the watch around when inserting into the slot? Are you custom-cutting these from a difference material?





egoryunov said:


> @dinexus: what are you using for the cushions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a "how-to" thread I wrote a few years ago that might be helpful --> here 
Long story short, I used 1" self sticking pipe insulation from a hardware store with pick n' pluck foam in the middle.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Agreen

Thanks to all for the great ideas. G-Shocks aside, I have 4 watches I wanted to house. I opted for the 1120 and played around with the layout in my head before I decided to do it as you see below. My watches slide into the slots nicely and stay very secure without the need for an additional inner cushion. I did make one insert for the Seamaster's bracelet (I prefer to wear the watch on a black perlon strap) using a block of the plucked-out foam so that it would be at the same level as the watches. Also, I decided to line the whole thing in microfiber cloth as best I could.


----------



## Engi

Agreen said:


> Thanks to all for the great ideas. G-Shocks aside, I have 4 watches I wanted to house. I opted for the 1120 and played around with the layout in my head before I decided to do it as you see below. My watches slide into the slots nicely and stay very secure without the need for an additional inner cushion. I did make one insert for the Seamaster's bracelet (I prefer to wear the watch on a black perlon strap) using a block of the plucked-out foam so that it would be at the same level as the watches. Also, I decided to line the whole thing in microfiber cloth as best I could.


Nice.

Where do you find the microfiber cloth ?

Thanks.


----------



## Agreen

I went to Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft. 
Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores - Shop online | Jo-Ann
Bought a yard for less than $10.


----------



## i-WERKS

I like it. I will have to keep my eye out for a pelican case.


----------



## jaseyjase

Put this together for when i cycle into work, wanted something safe for when its in my bag. I think its perfect for a single watch use

Started with a pelican 1010 case, some foam offcuts, and a bit of trimming.


----------



## nordwulf

Thanks for all the great ideas. The 1120 and 4 watches is just right for my needs.


----------



## CrewmanMatt

Guys, I have a question:

I'm looking at buying a Pelican Case - either a 1170 or a 1200. I'm trying to figure out which would be more suited - from what I understand the Peli 1170 has more "surface area" (to fit in more watches) but is shallower, thereby causing the watches to stick out from the foam a bit more than some of the deeper cases. 

Conversely, you might be able to fit fewer watches in the 1200, given its smaller area, however, its deeper, meaning the watches sit lower in the case.

I want to be able to fit in 6 watches, with room for straps and tools. Any advice?

Thanks!
Matt.


----------



## Jstead82

Think 1120 probably is the best fit


----------



## BreitBling

Can someone tell me if the foam scratches highly polished watches? I.e Breitling?


----------



## Quasimodo

BreitBling said:


> Can someone tell me if the foam scratches highly polished watches? I.e Breitling?


No

Sent from the road using Tapatalk.


----------



## BreitBling

Quasimodo said:


> No
> 
> Sent from the road using Tapatalk.


Thanks! Just ordered the 1120..I will probably end up lining with a lining if anyone recommends something decent? I'm thinking a cotton material.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quasimodo

BreitBling said:


> Thanks! Just ordered the 1120..I will probably end up lining with a lining if anyone recommends something decent? I'm thinking a cotton material.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Why not microfiber or crushed velvet?

Sent from the road using Tapatalk.


----------



## BreitBling

Quasimodo said:


> Why not microfiber or crushed velvet?
> 
> Sent from the road using Tapatalk.


Good shout! I'll look into that. Velvet would look real nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## grnbean

my contribution


----------



## LikeClockWork

neat!


----------



## Level.5x

Just received a 1490 Pelican Case from Nalpak which includes their 18-watch proprietary foam insert with foam holders. I'm pretty happy with it. I may update the watch holders down the line but I think the foam insert is very good. It's a solid foam, very clean cut, and overall the dimensions are very good. Plus you get a nice accessory opening on the side with 2 square foam blocks to turn the long opening in to the 3 separate compartments. Nice touch.

Thanks to everyone posting their Pelican cases before me. No way on Earth could I have come up with this case idea without WUS! And this particular thread was great to peruse through while deciding whether a Pelican case was right for me.


----------



## murrellington

I started a thread about how I got this foam custom cut, but thought I should add it here. This is my 1490


----------



## smitdavi

Is there one over the other you'd recommend for throwing in your backpack? When I travel, I always have my backpack with me loaded with my electronic stuff and some other odds and ends. I'd love to be able to throw a pelican case in there with a few of my favorite watches and straps. I have the 1060, but I'd really like something with a smaller profile that allows me to store some straps and tool in there as well.


----------



## Engi

Hi all, which is the best Pelican case for 1 SINGLE watch like a Rolex Submariner ? I would like to put it in the direction of the long side of the case and I'm thinking to the 1020 or to the 1030 case: is the depth good enough to host the watch with a lot of foam both under the bracelet and over the glass ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwrobbo1

Why do you need to travel with 5 watches!!

jwrobbo1


----------



## primerak

Been using several 1120's configured for 4 watches. What is the best pelle for say 9-12 watches? Can the 1200 be configured to fit 9 comfortably?


----------



## wtma

Just made myself a single-watch travel case out of Pelican 1010. Not really great but not bad either, I'm quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## Engi

wtma said:


> Just made myself a single-watch travel case out of Pelican 1010. Not really great but not bad either, I'm quite happy with the outcome.


Thanks, it's interesting.
I'm in the market too for one single watch travel case, but I thought that the Pelican 1010 was just a bit short in height: which is your opinion ? Is your watch just a bit squeeze ?

Thanks in advance for letting me know.


----------



## wtma

Engi said:


> Thanks, it's interesting.
> I'm in the market too for one single watch travel case, but I thought that the Pelican 1010 was just a bit short in height: which is your opinion ? Is your watch just a bit squeeze ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for letting me know.


The Pelican 1010 is indeed too shallow if you want to put your watch in it, in the way you put the watch in regular watch boxes. Thus it's suitable only for watches on bracelets, because you can arrange it to space up horizontally (instead of vertically). Even then you also have to tighten the bracelets as the case is not only very shallow, it's quite short in wide too.

For info, I'm using 3-layer of foams (+ 1 pyramid foam for the lid). The bottom foam is 5mm thin, I use it just because so the top layer flushes with the edge of the case. The second and third layers are about 20mm thick in trapezoid shape so that the bottom area is deeper than top area. That's why I put my watch head at the bottom.

I hope it's not confusing, please see these images and ebay links from where I source the foams. It will be self explanatory.

Bottom foam: www ebay com/itm/371749205494
2nd and 3rd foams: www ebay com/itm/131999980234
Lid foam: www ebay com/itm/131917455977


----------



## TheDude

wtma said:


> Just made myself a single-watch travel case out of Pelican 1010. Not really great but not bad either, I'm quite happy with the outcome.


Oakley does a nice single case...










Mine is older and doesn't have the foam bed. Looks like an improvement with the foam.

Mine is the old discontinued "watch vault"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/331946...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D1305843036733&ul_noapp=true










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj421

Way too space consuming for six watches.
Check Amazon for alternatives.Books, Tools, Winders & other Watch Accessories


----------



## Gharddog03

Just got in the 1170 but it was to shallow for some of my Seiko bracelets which made the watch sit to high. Going to buy some watch pillows on eBay and fill the gaps back in with foam. Also have a 1200 enroute to play around with.


----------



## bqtime

really great idea, and those Nalpak foam inserts fit well... thank you WUS


----------



## AndrwTNT

My 1170 setup


----------



## Gharddog03

AndrwTNT said:


> My 1170 setup


WoW!! Looks great and awesome watches!!!


----------



## Gharddog03

Finished my 1200... think I like the 1170 a bit more just do to the size. I'll be looking into a 1470 or 1490.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Gharddog03 said:


> WoW!! Looks great and awesome watches!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## bshah1976

I am not sure how many watches I would travel with. Most I would think is 3. 

My carry on is usually packed to the brim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Just set up my 1170, and followed a recommendation to use pipe insulation as watch cushions.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Not sure if I ever actually posted this! Not pelican case brand


----------



## Borbor

KiwiWomble said:


> Not sure if I ever actually posted this! Not pelican case brand


seahorse?

if so, which model.


----------

